# Teller's Commercial



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

Hahahah...way cool...that is so neat! Congrats to you and Teller who is a beautiful boy.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I love it!!!! I hope his driver's license picture is a cute as he is in real life.
beth, moose and angel:wavey::wavey::wavey:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is so cool. I love that he is going green and using a cloth bag. Very stylin. Teller is so handsome.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Great job Teller! I hope you make your family lots of money!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

How gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

How cool!!! Teller is so cute. Is that what you thought his voice sounded like?


----------



## Puppy Zoo (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey, I have a job for Teller....do you think he'd be interested in teaching my teen boys how to drive? :bowl: We started drivers ed not too long ago, so one is partially trained and we have one more to go!! Come on' Teller, what do you say?:smooch: I'll provide lots of treats and the boys will provide lots of hugs! Not while driving, of course. You'd made a cuter drivers ed instructor than I do! LOL


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Way to go Teller! We have some famous pups on this forum!


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

He's adorable!!! You should be Sooooo proud!!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Way to go, Teller! So cute!!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

this is cool.Love it.And Teller-you are some handsome dude!!!!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

That is so cool! Teller is a handsome boy. How did you get the opportunity to have him do a commercial?


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Teller is such a beautiful boy. Great job! I have seen some of your guys' training and show vids before as well.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Teller you are a STAR! Well done!


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

One general response...

Teller would be a VERY bad driving instructor - for one he likes to go REALLY fast - and secondly he's a bad influence likely sweet talking his driving students into stopping at every local party, bar or fire hydrant they passed. Plus - the last thing a new driver needs is a blonde party boy riding shotgun listening to techno while admiring himself in the rearview mirror.

The commercial is for our local pet food supply place - super people, great staff, good foods, reasonable prices - what's not to like? Anyhow, Teller has been going in there since he was a baby for baths before shows (so much easier not to use MY bathtub), to train, picking out training toys, etc. Anyhow, he's a little bit charasmatic - carrying my wallet around the store, picking out toys, handing is purchases and money to the cashiers...so when it was time for their next commercial they asked us if we'd like to participate and they basically wrote the whole thing around Teller. He filmed the whole thing in 45 minutes - one or two takes each for various camera angles - he was a real pro!

Erica


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Too cool!!


----------



## boomers mom (Sep 17, 2008)

Thats awesome!!! congrats on the commercial! I bet Teller got all the workers attention by his good looks! Shall we see a second commercial anytime soon?


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

It's always a possibility - depends on how this one goes over for business I'd imagine - we have some other things in the works too...
E


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

He looked like he was having fun, too! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

:dblthumb2 Yay Teller-Woo! Mama Emmie, Sister Diva, and I are VERY proud!


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

what a nice commercial, he certainly acted like a pro.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Love the commercial- Innova should give him a free lifetime supply.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

so cool! i wonder if he'll still bother with us once he's famous!


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

So cool! He's so handsome.


----------

